# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2020 (16-20 Δεκεμβρίου, Orlando Florida)

## Polyneikos

> Αναβάλλεται το Mr Olympia 2020 για τα μέσα Δεκεμβρίου, αλλάζει και το μέρος διεξαγωγής από το παραδοσιακό τα τελευταία χρόνια Orleans arena.



To Mr Olympia αλλάζει μήνα διεξαγωγής και τοποθεσία!
Μετά από 15 χρόνια παραμονής του αγώνα-θεσμού στο Orleans Hotel, το Mr Olympia μεταφέρεται στο  Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino στην καρδιά του Las Vegas και θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 16-20 Δεκεμβρίου!
Μια εξέλιξη που πέρα απο μονόδρομος χαρακτηρίζεται υπερθετική όπως περιγράφει ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος Dan Solomon, μια επανέναρξη του σημαντικότερου επαγγελματικού αγώνα, με χρηματικά έπαθλα που θα αγγίξουν τα 400.000 δολλάρια, ενώ 4 αθλητές που έχουν κατακτήσει τον τίτλο, θα τον διεκδικήσουν εκ νέου!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Eνδιαφέρουσα εξέλιξη και εύχομαι να μην υπάρχει πάλι κύμα κοροιδοιού και ξενερώσουμε !! 
Και όταν σε ενα αγώνα συμμετέχουν 4 κάτοχοι του τίτλου ενισχύεται το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Αν δεν έχουμε και δεύτερο ημίχρονο καραντίνας λογικά θα είναι από τα πιο δυνατά  Mr. Olympia  αν και θα ήθελα ακόμα δύο αθλητές στη σκηνή kai Green  και  Denis Wolf.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Eνδιαφέρουσα εξέλιξη και εύχομαι να μην υπάρχει πάλι κύμα κοροιδοιού και ξενερώσουμε !! 
> Και όταν σε ενα αγώνα συμμετέχουν 4 κάτοχοι του τίτλου ενισχύεται το ενδιαφέρον


Αυτός ο χώρος διάβαζα είναι στο κέντρο της πόλης, μέσα στα στριπτιζάδικα και στους τζόγους! :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Θα στειλει το φόρουμ κάποιον να καλύψει το ιβεντ?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θα στειλει το φόρουμ κάποιον να καλύψει το ιβεντ?


Θέλαμε να στείλουμε τον Ηλία, αλλά τώρα διστάζει :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Αυτός ο χώρος διάβαζα είναι στο κέντρο της πόλης, μέσα στα στριπτιζάδικα και στους τζόγους!


Αυτό δίνει μεγαλύτερη αξία στο Ιβέντ γιατι συνδιάζει το αθλητικό γεγονός όπου θα προσελκύσει τούς φιλάθλους του αθλήματος με Τουριστικό ενδιαφέρον όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να δεί τα αξιοθέατα της πόλης που τοσα έχουμε ακούσει και δει σε ρεπορταζ και ταινίες 
Οταν πχ πήγα στη Νεα Υόρκη για το NOC , (δεν κάνεις υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι για μια μέρα) ειχα συνολικα 13 μέρες διαμονή και είχα την ευκαιρία να δω και αξιοθέατα και μεσα σ αυτα έπρεπε να δω και τα στριπτιζάδικά της και είχα διαπιστώσει ποιότητα , με το Λάς Βέγκας τι παίζει που φημίζετε κιόλας ? αν με ρωτήσει ένας Χριστιανός τι θα τον πω? δεν πρέπει να έχω άποψη? :01. Razz: 



> Θα στειλει το φόρουμ κάποιον να καλύψει το ιβεντ?


Εγω πάντως θα ήθελα αν γινόταν να επωμισθώ αυτο το βάρος και θα έκανα εκτεταμένο ρεπορτάζ , αλλα κάποια πράματα παραδοσιακά πάντα θα τα κρατούσα για μένα μόνο , για το εθιμοτυπικό που λέει ΄"ότι γίνετε στο Λάς Βέγκας , μένει στο Λάς Βέγκας" :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Μακάρι από τώρα και στο εξής όλα να κυλίσουν ομαλά. Αρχές Δεκέμβρη είναι μια ασφαλής περίοδο αν δεν υπάρξει και δεύτερο κύμα πανδημίας σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.
Τώρα για τα χρηματικά έπαθλα των 400.000 σαν και είναι μειωμένα σε σχέση με άλλες χρονιές?

----------


## Polyneikos

To 2003 καθώς τα αδέρφια *Weider , Joe & Ben,* άρχισαν να μεγαλώνουν και συνειδητοποίησαν επίσης ότι χρειάζονται κάποιον άλλο για να προωθήσουν το όνειρο και το θρυλικό τους διαγωνισμό που είχε ξεκινήσει από το 1965, συνεργάστηκαν με την εταιρία  *American Media Incorporated (AMI)* του *David Pecker.*  Η αρχή είχε γίνει με τα περιοδικά *FLEX και Muscle & Fitness* που εξαγοράστηκαν απο τον όμιλο Weider.
Το 2017 , η σκυτάλη του Οlympia πέρασε οριστικά στην εταιρία ΑΜΙ, και στον ιδιοκτήτη David Pecker.  Το 2017 παράλληλα πραγματοποιήθηκε και το σχίσμα μεταξύ  IFBB (Rafael Santonja) και NPC (Jim Manion).
Τελικά ένας από τους βασικούς χορηγούς του Mr Olympia 2019, o διοργανωτής των *Wings of Strength , Jake Wood*, έκανε τον Φεβρουάριο του 2020 την αγορά των δικαιωμάτων του Mr Olympia από την ΑMI !
'Ηδη έχει προχωρήσει σε αλλαγή χώρου, μετά από 15 χρόνια παραμονής του αγώνα-θεσμού στο Orleans Hotel, το Mr Olympia μεταφέρεται στο Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino στην καρδιά του Las Vegas και θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 16-20 Δεκεμβρίου!
Επίσης στα σημαντικά είναι ότι ως fan του γυναικείου hardcore Bodybuilding, επαναφέρει την κατηγορία bodybuilding Ms Olympia!

----------


## Polyneikos

QUALIFIED
*Brandon Curry* (USA)
*William Bonac* (Netherlands)
*Hadi Choopan* (Iran)
*Dexter Jackson* (USA)
*Roelly Winklaar* (Curacao)
*Phil Heath* (USA)
*Cedric McMillan* (USA)
*Nathan DeAsha* (UK)
*Juan Morel* (USA)
*James Lewis* (UK)

POINTS

Lukas Osladil (Czech Republic), 10
Mamdouh Elssbiay (Egypt), 9
Regan Grimes (Canada), 8
Steve Kuclo (USA), 8
Andrea Muzi (Italy), 7
Sergio Oliva, Jr (USA), 7
An Nguyen (USA), 6
Vahil Baharlou (Iran), 5
Han Jin Choi (Canada), 5
Peter Boncardo (Canada), 4
Cody Montgomery (USA), 4
Marek Olejniczak (Poland), 2
Mokhmed El Emam (Russia), 2
Maxx Charles (USA), 2
Daniel Toth (Hungary), 1
James Hollingshead (UK), 1



QUALIFIED

*Kamal Elgargni* (Libya)
*Derek Lunsford* (USA)
*Shaun Clarida* (USA)
*John Jewett* (USA)
*Ahmad Ashkanani* (Kuwait)
*David Henry* (USA)
*Hidetada Yamagish*i (Japan)
*Angel Calderon* (Spain)
*Guy Cisternino, Jr* (USA)

POINTS

Ahmed Elsadany (Kuwait), 4
Sami Al Haddad (Bahrain), 4
Michael Toscano (USA), 4
Hyunjin Kim (South Korea), 4
Estaban Alejandro Fuquene Bravo (Colombia), 4
Ghaffarnezhad Azizi Jafar (Iran), 3
Tomas Tabaciar (Slovakia), 3
Felipe Fierro Lobos (Chile), 3
Bola Ojex (USA), 3
Samir Troudi (Sweden), 2
Raul Sanchez Reyes (Mexico), 2
Peter Phillipe Castella (Hong Kong), 1
Ashod Kagarmanian (Russia), 1



QUALIFIED
*Rickey Moten* (USA)
*Chris Bumstead* (Canada)
*Ahmad Ahmad* (Iraq)
*Ali Shamsghamar* (Iran)
*Breon Ansley* (USA)
*RD Caldwell* (USA)
*Danny Hester* (USA)
*Dani Younan* (USA)
*Wesley Vissers* (Netherlands)
*David Hoffman* (Germany)
*Arash Rahbar* (USA)
*Terrence Ruffin* (USA)
*Sami Ghanem* (USA)
*Jose Maria Mete Bueriberi* (Spain)
*Fabiony Sylvain* (Dominican Republic)
*Alex Cambronero* (USA)

POINTS
George Peterson (USA), 11
Keone Pearson (USA), 10
Chen Kang (China), 9
Steve Laureus (USA), 9
Abner Logan (USA), 8
Klaus Drescher (Austria), 7
Mikhail Timoshin (Russia), 6
Vladimir Sizov (USA), 6
Dmitrii Vorotyntsev (Russia), 5
Nicholas Austin (USA), 5
Seong Hwan Kim (South Korea), 5
Shicheng Jin (China), 5
Mike Sommerfeld (Germany), 5
Toto Djong (USA), 5
Jose Marte (USA), 5
Milad Sadeghi (Iran), 5
Jorge Arturo Herrera Machado (Mexico), 5
Roberto Martinez Pizana (Spain), 5
Julian Castano (Colombia), 5
Jayson Rivera Perez (Puerto Rico), 4
Panexce Pierre (USA), 4
Hany Saeed (Egypt), 4
Dimitri Williams (Canada), 4
Jason Strayhand (USA), 4
Abdelkarim Ammari (Morocco), 4
Sam Adiki (USA), 4
Fernando Mendoza (Panama), 4
Cris Murray (USA), 3
Vahid Nazari (Iran), 3
Keyvan Rezapour (Iran), 3
Daniel Strong (USA), 3
Bryan Jones (USA), 3
Jason Brown (USA), 3
Greg Doucette (Canada), 3
Jonathan Hambrick (USA), 3
Hassan Mahdi Abdulreda (Saudi Arabia), 3
Lucas Coelho (Brazil), 3
Jason Martinez (USA), 2
Keith Lanier (USA), 2
Mahdi Parvani (Iran), 2
Giuseppe Christian Zagarella (Italy), 2
Ramone Haye (Canada), 2
Mathias Hald Hasen (Denmark), 2
Paul Vu (Australia), 2
Bikramjit Singh (India), 2
Justin Freeman (USA), 1



QUALIFIED
*Khali Quartey* (USA)
*Long Wu* (China)
*Raymont Edmonds* (USA)
*Ryan Terry* (UK)
*Carlos DeOliveira* (Brazil)
*Brandon Hendrickson* (USA)
*Ismael Dominguez* (Mexico)
*Camaran Harris* (USA)
*Stan Morrison* (USA)
*Corey Morris* (USA)
*Khaled Shewaiter* (Qatar)
*Aundre Benson* (USA)
*Andrei Lincan* (Romania)
*Kyron Holden* (USA)
*Bong Seok Choi* (South Korea)
*Jeremy Potvin* (USA)
*Ryan John-Baptiste* (UK)
*Yasser Fernando Chala Blandon* (Colombia)
*Andre Ferguson* (USA)
*George Brown* (USA)

POINTS

Frank Worley (USA), 14
Jason Huynh (USA), 11
Antonio Smothers (USA), 10
Steven Cao (USA), 9
Diogo Montenegro (Mexico), 7
Alexander Quimson (USA), 7
Luca Biolo (Italy), 7
Rashaud Watson (USA), 6
Riccardo Croci (Italy), 6
Ponpaisan Ruangsangpen (Thailand), 6
Davide Mazzolari (Italy), 6
Greg Brant (USA), 5
Tuan Anh Tran (Vietnam), 5
Omid Eskandari Ghazi Kalayeh (Iran), 5
Ondrej Kmostak (Czech Republic), 5
Felipe Franco (Brazil), 5
Derrick Stevenson (USA), 5
Rodrick Clark (USA), 5
Samuel Andrews (New Zealand), 5
Denis Romanov (Russia), 5
Andrea Miggiano (Italy), 5
Victor Ramirez (Venezuela), 5
Charjo Grant (USA), 5
Daniel Ammons (USA), 4
Alex Segati (Italy), 4
Sepehr Hajighorbani (Iran), 4
Muyoing Zhai (China ), 4
Ramses Rams (Spain), 4
Benquil Marigny (USA), 4
Will Sage (USA), 4
Clarence McSpadden (USA), 4
Youcef Djouti (France), 4
Maxime Parisi (France), 4
Michael Bell (USA), 4
Deoha Sangaree (Thailand), 3
Nicolas Koeu (USA), 3
David Odom (USA), 3
Jared Thompson (USA), 3
Paco Hunain Saquib (USA), 3
Junaid Kaliwala (India), 3
Jonathan Bueno Gonzalez (Spain), 3
Miroslav Juricek (Czech Republic), 3
Zheyu Zhang (China), 3
Diego Garcia (Mexico), 3
Ahmed Shokry Solimen (Egypt), 2
Bader Almualin (USA), 2
Kola Ayeni (USA), 2
Alessandro Cavagnola (Italy), 2
Michael Thomas (USA), 2
Brian J. Taylor II (USA), 2
Viet Doan (Australia), 2
Maxime Villatte (France), 2
Carl Laguerre (Haiti), 2
Tommy Clark (USA), 2
Torre Washington (USA), 1

----------


## stefanospets

Εγώ γιατί δεν βλέπω 4 νικητές αλλά 3?
Curry, Heath, Jackson. Χάνω κάτι?

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ποντάρουν λογικα και στην συμμετοχη του Shawn Rhoden.

----------


## Polyneikos

Come-back του Phil Heath!


Eίναι γεγονός! Ο Phil Heath επιστρέφει για το Mr Olympia  του 2020!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Θα έχει πάλι ενδιαφέρον , παίζει και η επανεμφάνηση του Χιθ που θα ρίξει λάδι στη φωτια και οι επανεμφανίσεις προηγούμενων Ολύμπια δεν έχουν πάντα επιτυχία , που οποιαδηποτε θέση εκτός την πρώτη δεν θεωρείτε επιτυχία 
Μόνο να γίνει και να μην έχουμε πάλι καμία καραντινα και ακυρωθούν όλες οι διοργανώσεις

----------


## Babis ElLis

Θέλω να ξαναδώ Heath vs Rhoden.! Νομίζω ότι αν ο 8xMr.O έχει διορθώσει το θέμα του κορμού του, θα κάνει περίπατο όχι μόνο απέναντι στον Shawn, αλλά και στον Brandon Curry.
 Τώρα βέβαια τα ψέματα για τον Kai Greene τελειώσανε έτσι και δεν κάνει φέτος το comeback που χρόνια ψευτοδιαφημίζει. Ήδη έχει απογοητεύσει πολλούς fan του μεταξύ των οποίων ήμουν κι εγώ...

----------


## Babis ElLis

> Νομίζω ότι αν ο 8xMr.O έχει διορθώσει το θέμα του κορμού του


7 x Mr.O εκ παραδρομής  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θέλω να ξαναδώ Heath vs Rhoden.! Νομίζω ότι αν ο 8xMr.O έχει διορθώσει το θέμα του κορμού του, θα κάνει περίπατο όχι μόνο απέναντι στον Shawn, αλλά και στον Brandon Curry.
>  Τώρα βέβαια τα ψέματα για τον Kai Greene τελειώσανε έτσι και δεν κάνει φέτος το comeback που χρόνια ψευτοδιαφημίζει. Ήδη έχει απογοητεύσει πολλούς fan του μεταξύ των οποίων ήμουν κι εγώ...


O Kai Greene δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω να ξαναπαίζει, πόσο μάλιστα όταν δεν έχει σίγουρα μια νίκη. Έχει -θεωρώ προσωπικα - πληγωθεί ο αθλητικός του εγωισμός και είναι θέμα Image να μην ξαναχάσει, ειδικά απο τον Heath.
Στο θέμα του Heath, να δούμε τώρα πόσο μπορεί να το "μαζέψει", πάντως αποκτά ενδιαφέρον το Olympia καθώς και ο Brandon Curry θα θέλει να κάνει το 2/2!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Είδαμε και το 18 κατά πόσο  βελτίωσε τη σπλάχνο μεγαλία του
Η μπάκα του παραμένει ένα ερωτηματικό και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αισθητικό (ομφαλοκοίλη,πχ Ντόκος,Ράλης).
Όταν απέχεις δυο χρόνια από τον κορυφαίο θεσμό και είσαι πάνω από σαράντα, χάνεις αυτό που λένε mindset
O Cutler πχ με μια αποχή μόνο ενός έτους και καταποντίστηκε στην έκτη θέση
Το θέμα είναι να επιστρέψεις και να βγεις καλύτερος ώστε να κερδίσει
Πιστεύω ότι ο τωρινός Μρ Ο έχει καλύτερο σχήμα V
Ο Χηθ επιστρέφει μάλλον γιατί του έταξαν χρήματα.
Προκειμένου να δώσει μια ώθηση στο άθλημα που ταλαιπωρείται με τον κορονοϊο

----------


## Babis ElLis

Ο Curry όντως έχει αυτό το V σχήμα που δυστυχώς έχει αρχίσει να εκλείπει από την Open κατηγορία. Όμως παρά την τεράστια διάπλαση που έχουν αθλητές αυτού του επιπέδου, πιστεύω αν δεν ανεβάσει κι άλλο τα πόδια του θα χάσει φέτος.
Με εξαίρεση τον Rhoden που πήρε τον τίτλο ευτυχώς το 2018 ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΔΑΡΕΣ (ελπίζω να τον δούμε στην σκηνή τον Δεκέμβριο), ο μόνος που θυμίζει κάτι από τα παλιά κι ελπίζω να πάρει την πρόκριση για φέτος είναι ο Patrick Moore, ο οποίος επίσης υστερεί σε μάζες προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον...

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Με το υπάρχον καθεστώς μόνο αμερικανοί και καναδοί μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν στον αγώνα (λόγω κλειστών συνόρων)
Που σημαίνει πως Ράμι,Χάντι,Ντε Άσα,δε μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν (Ο Λούης μένει Φλόριδα)

----------


## Polyneikos

> Με το υπάρχον καθεστώς μόνο αμερικανοί και καναδοί μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν στον αγώνα (λόγω κλειστών συνόρων)
> Που σημαίνει πως Ράμι,Χάντι,Ντε Άσα,δε μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν (Ο Λούης μένει Φλόριδα)


Oι πληροφορίες από τους διοργανωτές είναι πως θα τους εξασφαλιστεί η visa για το Mr Olympia!

----------


## Polyneikos

Updated September 8, 2020




QUALIFIED
*Brandon Curry* (USA)
*William Bonac* (Netherlands)
*Hadi Choopan* (Iran)
*Dexter Jackson* (USA)
*Roelly Winklaar* (Curacao)
*Phil Heath* (USA)
*Cedric McMillan* (USA)
*Nathan DeAsha* (UK)
*Juan Morel* (USA)
*James Lewis* (UK)
*Hunter Labrada* (USA)
*Iain Valliere* (Canada)

POINTS
Lukas Osladil (Czech Republic), 10
Mamdouh Elssbiay (Egypt), 9
Regan Grimes (Canada), 8
Steve Kuclo (USA), 8
Justin Rodriguez (USA), 8
Andrea Muzi (Italy), 7
Sergio Oliva, Jr (USA), 7
Dwayne Walker (USA), 7
Jonathan DeLaRosa (USA), 7
Maxx Charles (USA), 7
An Nguyen (USA), 6
Phillip Clahar (USA), 6
Hassan Mostafa (Egypt), 6
Vahil Baharlou (Iran), 5
Han Jin Choi (Canada), 5
Ronald Gordon (USA), 5
Peter Boncardo (Canada), 4
Cody Montgomery (USA), 4
Marek Olejniczak (Poland), 2
Mokhmed El Emam (Russia), 2
Daniel Toth (Hungary), 1
James Hollingshead (UK), 1




QUALIFIED
*Kamal Elgargni* (Libya)
*Derek Lunsford* (USA)
*Shaun Clarida* (USA)
*John Jewett* (USA)
*Ahmad Ashkanani* (Kuwait)
*David Henry* (USA)
*Hidetada Yamagish*i (Japan)
*Angel Calderon* (Spain)
*Guy Cisternino, Jr* (USA)
*Seonghwan Kim* (South Korea)
*George Peterson* (USA)
*Bo Lewis* (USA)

POINTS
Derik Oslan (USA), 12
Detric Lewis (USA), 8
Jason Lowe (USA), 8
Errol Moore (USA), 7
Aaron Clark (USA), 6
Adam Young (USA), 6
Kevin Johnson (USA), 5
Ahmed Elsadany (Kuwait), 4
Sami Al Haddad (Bahrain), 4
Michael Toscano (USA), 4
Hyunjin Kim (South Korea), 4
Estaban Alejandro Fuquene Bravo (Colombia), 4
Kiju Hong (South Korea), 4
Ghaffarnezhad Azizi Jafar (Iran), 3
Tomas Tabaciar (Slovakia), 3
Felipe Fierro Lobos (Chile), 3
Bola Ojex (USA), 3
Samir Troudi (Sweden), 2
Raul Sanchez Reyes (Mexico), 2
Peter Phillipe Castella (Hong Kong), 1
Ashod Kagarmanian (Russia), 1





QUALIFIED
*Rickey Moten* (USA)
*Chris Bumstead* (Canada)
*Ahmad Ahmad* (Iraq)
*Ali Shamsghamar* (Iran)
*Breon Ansley* (USA)
*RD Caldwell* (USA)
*Danny Hester* (USA)
*Dani Younan* (USA)
*Wesley Vissers* (Netherlands)
*David Hoffman* (Germany)
*Arash Rahbar* (USA)
*Terrence Ruffin* (USA)
*Sami Ghanem* (USA)
*Jose Maria Mete Bueriberi* (Spain)
*Fabiony Sylvain* (Dominican Republic)
*Alex Cambronero* (Costa Rica)
*Christopher Hunte* (USA)
*Myeongho Park* (South Korea)
*Deontral Campbell* (USA)
*Divine Wilson* (USA)
*Logan Franklin* (USA)

POINTS
Jose Marte (USA), 12
Jonathan Hambrick (USA), 12
George Peterson (USA), 11
Keone Pearson (USA), 10
Chen Kang (China), 9
Steve Laureus (USA), 9
Tony Taveras (USA), 9
Abner Logan (USA), 8
Jason Brown (USA), 8
Klaus Drescher (Austria), 7
Mikhail Timoshin (Russia), 6
Vladimir Sizov (USA), 6
Dmitrii Vorotyntsev (Russia), 5
Nicholas Austin (USA), 5
Seong Hwan Kim (South Korea), 5
Shicheng Jin (China), 5
Mike Sommerfeld (Germany), 5
Toto Djong (USA), 5
Milad Sadeghi (Iran), 5
Jorge Arturo Herrera Machado (Mexico), 5
Roberto Martinez Pizana (Spain), 5
Julian Castano (Colombia), 5
Jaewan Park (South Korea), 5
Jayson Rivera Perez (Puerto Rico), 4
Panexce Pierre (USA), 4
Hany Saeed (Egypt), 4
Dimitri Williams (Canada), 4
Jason Strayhand (USA), 4
Abdelkarim Ammari (Morocco), 4
Sam Adiki (USA), 4
Fernando Mendoza (Panama), 4
Sungjin Kang (South Korea), 4
Ron Galup (USA), 4
Amit Roy (USA), 4
Cris Murray (USA), 3
Vahid Nazari (Iran), 3
Keyvan Rezapour (Iran), 3
Daniel Strong (USA), 3
Bryan Jones (USA), 3
Greg Doucette (Canada), 3
Hassan Mahdi Abdulreda (Saudi Arabia), 3
Lucas Coelho (Brazil), 3
Antonio Cummings (USA), 3
Martin Daniels (USA), 3
Kyrylo Khudaiev (Ukraine), 3
Jason Martinez (USA), 2
Keith Lanier (USA), 2
Mahdi Parvani (Iran), 2
Giuseppe Christian Zagarella (Italy), 2
Ramone Haye (Canada), 2
Mathias Hald Hasen (Denmark), 2
Paul Vu (Australia), 2
Bikramjit Singh (India), 2
Justin Freeman (USA), 1




QUALIFIED
*Khali Quartey* (USA)
*Long Wu* (China)
*Raymont Edmonds* (USA)
*Ryan Terry* (UK)
*Carlos DeOliveira* (Brazil)
*Brandon Hendrickson* (USA)
*Ismael Dominguez* (Mexico)
*Camaran Harris* (USA)
*Stan Morrison* (USA)
*Corey Morris* (USA)
*Khaled Shewaiter* (Qatar)
*Aundre Benson* (USA)
*Andrei Lincan* (Romania)
*Kyron Holden* (USA)
*Bong Seok Choi* (South Korea)
*Jeremy Potvin* (USA)
*Ryan John-Baptiste* (UK)
*Yasser Fernando Chala Blandon* (Colombia)
*Andre Ferguson* (USA)
*George Brown* (USA)
*Daniel Ammons* (USA)
*Rodrigue Chesnier* (France)
*Arya Saffaie* (USA)

POINTS
Rashaud Watson (USA), 19
Frank Worley (USA), 14
Jason Huynh (USA), 11
Anthony Gilkes (USA), 11
Antonio Smothers (USA), 10
Charjo Grant (USA), 10
Clarence McSpadden (USA), 10
Steven Cao (USA), 9
Diogo Montenegro (Mexico), 7
Alexander Quimson (USA), 7
Luca Biolo (Italy), 7
Riccardo Croci (Italy), 6
Ponpaisan Ruangsangpen (Thailand), 6
Davide Mazzolari (Italy), 6
Greg Brant (USA), 5
Tuan Anh Tran (Vietnam), 5
Omid Eskandari Ghazi Kalayeh (Iran), 5
Ondrej Kmostak (Czech Republic), 5
Felipe Franco (Brazil), 5
Derrick Stevenson (USA), 5
Rodrick Clark (USA), 5
Samuel Andrews (New Zealand), 5
Denis Romanov (Russia), 5
Andrea Miggiano (Italy), 5
Victor Ramirez (Venezuela), 5
Alex Segati (Italy), 4
Sepehr Hajighorbani (Iran), 4
Muyoing Zhai (China ), 4
Ramses Rams (Spain), 4
Benquil Marigny (USA), 4
Will Sage (USA), 4
Youcef Djouti (France), 4
Maxime Parisi (France), 4
Michael Bell (USA), 4
Deoha Sangaree (Thailand), 3
Nicolas Koeu (USA), 3
David Odom (USA), 3
Jared Thompson (USA), 3
Paco Hunain Saquib (USA), 3
Junaid Kaliwala (India), 3
Jonathan Bueno Gonzalez (Spain), 3
Miroslav Juricek (Czech Republic), 3
Zheyu Zhang (China), 3
Diego Garcia (Mexico), 3
Ahmed Shokry Solimen (Egypt), 2
Bader Almualin (USA), 2
Kola Ayeni (USA), 2
Alessandro Cavagnola (Italy), 2
Michael Thomas (USA), 2
Brian J. Taylor II (USA), 2
Viet Doan (Australia), 2
Maxime Villatte (France), 2
Carl Laguerre (Haiti), 2
Tommy Clark (USA), 2
Torre Washington (USA), 1




QUALIFIED
*Helle Trevino* (USA)
*Margie Martin* (USA)
*Irene Anderson* (Sweden)
*Nicki Chartrand* (Canada)
*Monique Jones* (USA)
*Monia Gioiosa* (Italy)
*Yaxeni Oriquen* (Venezuela)
*Iris Kyle* (USA)
*Andrea Shaw* (USA)
*LaDawn McDay* (USA)
*Asha Hadley* (USA)
*MayLa Ash* (USA)

POINTS
Janeed Lankowski (USA), 14
Kim Buck (USA), 12
Tina Williams (USA), 8
Maria Flores (USA), 7
Reshanna Boswell (USA), 7
Hailey McGrath (USA), 6
Pamela Hannam (USA), 5
Anne E. Sheehan (USA), 5
Nataliya Kuznetsova (Russia), 4
Angela Rayburn (USA), 4
Claudia Partenza (Italy), 3
Alenda Hatvani (Czech Republic), 2
Oana Elena Hreapca (Romania), 1
Andrea Sauer (USA), 1





QUALIFIED
*Sally Kendall-Williams* (USA)
*Ryall Graber* (Canada)
*Whitney Jones* (USA)
*Missy Truscott* (USA)
*Jaclyn Baker* (USA)
*Tiffany Chandler* (USA)
*Allison Ethier* (Canada)
*Katie Michelle* (USA)
*Oksana Grishina* (Russia)
*Adela Garcia* (USA)
*Ariel Khadr* (USA)

POINTS
Darrian Borello (USA), 15
Terra Plum (Canada), 13
Molly McCracken (USA), 10
Derina Wilson (USA), 8
Debbie Fowler (USA), 5
Jeanine Taddeo (USA), 4
Jessica Zehr (Canada), 4
Alayne Corum (USA), 4
Rene Brosch (USA), 3
Alison Burns (USA), 3
Stephanie Jones (USA), 3
Alison Amos (UK), 2
Katrina Wright (Canada), 2
Donnice Christian (USA), 2
Layla Mikayla (USA), 1
Shannon Siemer (USA), 1
Anna Chism (USA), 1





QUALIFIED
*Cydney Gillon* (USA)
*Latorya Watts* (USA)
*Nadia Wyatt* (USA)
*Jessica Reyes Padilla* (Puerto Rico)
*Carly Starling-Horrell* (USA)
*Asmaa Salimi* (Canada)
*Martina Yabekova* (Canada)
*Maryam Bamdad* (Canada)
*Julia Waring* (USA)
*Natalia Soltero* (Mexico)
*LaToyia Farley* (USA)
*Nicole Zenobia Graham* (USA)

POINTS
Anna Banks (Poland), 17
Bojana Vasiljevic (USA), 14
Sandra Grajales (Mexico), 13
Ashley Soto (USA), 8
Donya Jackson (USA), 7
Brittany Campbell (USA), 7
Danielle Rose (USA), 6
Catherine Lavoie (Canada), 6
Raquel Clarke (USA), 5
Felicia Livezey (USA), 5
Belinda Hope (USA), 4
Frida Thestrup (Denmark), 4
Wendy Fortino (USA), 4
Maria Luisa Diaz (USA), 4
Sharon Brown (Canada), 3
Shelace Shoemaker (USA), 3
Asher Prior (Australia), 3
Larhannah Robinson (USA), 3
Anca Bergen (Romania), 2
Maggie Watson (Canada), 2
Chelsea Larson (USA), 1
Osiris Trumpe (USA), 1
Barbara Kiss (UK), 1
Andrea Pollard (USA), 1
Silvia Henry (USA), 1





QUALIFIED
*Monica Ellis* (USA)
*Casey Torres* (USA)
*Sethia Daigle* (USA)
*Camile Periat* (USA)
*Elisa Pecini* (Brazil)
*Angelica Teixeira* (USA)
*Ashley Kaltwasser* (USA)
*Daraja Hill* (USA)
*Janet Layug* (USA)
*Lauralie Chapados* (Canada)
*Maia Gordon* (Canada)
*Noora Mahonen* (Finland)
*Alessia Facchin* (Italy)
*Cristobalina Pajares* (Spain)
*Sara Choi* (South Korea)
*Claire Lehndorf* (New Zealand)
*Natoshia Coleman* (USA)
*Katya Nosova* (New Zealand)
*Etila Santiago* *Santos* (Brazil)
*Susana Aramayo* (Argentina)
*Sel Guevara* (Philippines)
*Hannah Ranfranz* (USA)
*Evita Breide* (Spain)
*Nittaya Kongthun* (Thailand)
*Eli Fernandez* (Mexico)
*Raphaela Milagres* (USA)
*Lexus Redmond* (USA)
*Lucia Malavaze* (Brazil)
*Jennifer Dorie* (Canada)
*Jennifer Ronzitti* (USA)


POINTS
Ashlyn Brown (USA), 31
Jasmine Gonzalez (USA), 22
Adrianna Kaczmarek (Poland), 16
Breena Martinez (USA), 14
Svetlana Elina (Russia), 13
Vania Auguste (USA), 11
Beatriz Biscaia (Portugal), 10
Brittney Dayne (USA), 10
Amy Landry (USA), 9
Juli Lopez (USA), 9
Hye Kyeong Hwang (South Korea), 8
Julia Schroeder (Canada), 8
Priscila Leimbacher (Switzerland), 8
Hazel Hernandez (USA), 7
Marissa Bell (USA), 6
Kaley Houdyshell (USA), 6
Juliana Dantas (USA), 5
Jessica Palmer (USA), 5
Breana Turner (USA), 5
Regina Tan (Singapore), 5
Ashley Humiston (USA), 5
Chen Qi Liu (China), 5
Song A Reum (South Korea), 5
Samanthan Kwan (Hong Kong SAR), 5
Marisa Woo (USA), 5
Jessica Kavanagh (Ireland), 5
Lauren Dannenmiller (USA), 5
Joanrae Miller (USA), 4
Tiffany Jensen (USA), 4
Kim Gutierrez (Chile), 4
Liana Martinez (USA), 4
Cynthia Benoit (Canada), 4
Bola Seo (South Korea), 4
Chloe Hunter (New Zealand), 4
Ana Paula Baggio (Brazil), 4
Francesca Stoico (Italy), 4
Marioly Galarza (Bolivia), 4
Calysta Upperman (USA), 4
Abbi Gaetano (USA), 4
Romina Basualdo (USA), 4
Sonia Lewis (USA), 4
Reijuana Harley (USA), 4
Shannyn Creekmore (Canada), 3
Mercedes Fernandez (USA), 3
Jenn Scott (Canada), 3
Geri Lara Berger (USA), 3
Patricia Frits (Hungary), 3
Jisun Kim (South Korea), 3
Rebecca Mooney (New Zealand), 3
Wang Flora (China), 3
Stine Hansen (Denmark), 3
Anna Tapu (Italy), 3
Maya Astable (USA), 3
Skylar Lanier (USA), 3
Carla Garthwaite (USA), 2
Nicole Verdugo (Mexico), 2
Ashley Parker (USA), 2
Emily Hayden (USA), 2
Elsa Pena (Portugal), 2
Stephanie Sequeira (USA), 2
Lastuti Usman Gumanti (Singapore), 2
Rhiannon Morgan (New Zealand), 2
Tara Grier (USA), 2
Aria Adamy (USA), 2
Fan Shuihui (China), 2
Carolina Mestre (USA), 2
Catharina Wahl (Hungary), 2
Maria Eugenia Vegas (Chile), 2
Melissa Soto Saavedra (Chile), 2
Gina Scafoglio (USA), 2
Jessica Dolias (USA), 2
Shonte Turner (USA), 2
Diane Brunet (Canada), 1





QUALIFIED
*Penpraghai Tiangngok* (Thailand)
*Shanique Grant* (USA)
*Sarah Villegas* (USA)
*Natalia Abraham Coelho* (USA)
*Daniely Castilho* (Brazil)
*Laura Pintado Chinchilla* (Spain)
*Victoria Myslik* (Canada)
*Valentina Mishina* (Russia)
*Laura Richards* (USA)
*Brittany Watts* (USA)
*Ivie Rhein* (USA)
*Tanya Chartrand* (Canada)
*Rachel Jennifer Daniels* (USA)


POINTS
Margita Zamolova (Czech Republic), 18
Trish Wood (USA), 17
Jeannie Feldman (USA), 16
Sherry Priami (USA), 12
Anne-Lorraine Mohn (France), 10
Jennifer Taylor (USA), 10
Desunka Dawson (USA), 8
Christina Bitner (USA), 6
Diana Schnaidt (USA), 6
Sonia Domingue (Canada), 4
Lorraine Gonzalez (USA), 4
Liz Pottnuff (Canada), 3
Mirea Henriquez (Netherlands), 3
Bian Ruiying (China), 3
Yarelis Ramos Perez (Puerto Rico), 3
Toni West (USA), 2
Modesta Halby (Denmark), 2
Sarah Hayes McGill (USA), 2
Jada Beverly (USA), 2
Luciana Esquilin (USA), 2
Leslie Gurr (Canada), 1
Irene Tristante (Spain), 1
Antoinette Downie (Barbados), 1
Suzanne Davis (USA), 1
Daphney Carter (USA), 1

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αποσύρει την συμμετοχή στο Mr Olympia o Flex Lewis, 10 εβδομάδες πριν τον αγώνα!!*

1η απώλεια από την Open κατηγορία, O Flex Lewis, δεν θα αγωνιστεί τελικά, για ιατρικούς λόγους που θα εξηγήσει προσεχώς
Eξηγεί ότι η απόφαση για εκείνον, μετά από συζητήσεις με το ιατρικό team, τον προπονητή του Νeil Hill και την σύζυγό του, ενώ δεν ήταν εύκολη, ήταν αναπόφευκτη.
Δεν είναι από τα άτομα που το βάζει κάτω, εξηγεί, ενώ θα μπορούσε να μιλάει για τραυματισμούς και αναποδιές σε προηγούμενα Olympia που παρόλα αυτά δεν τον είχαν πτοήσει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Oριστικά εκτός Mr Olympia 2020 o Shawn Rhoden!

----------


## Polyneikos

*H ΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΠΡΟΚΡΙΣΗ

*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Όχι ρε φίλε τουλάχιστον να μην είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα και να το ξεπεράσει πολύ γρήγορα,η αλήθεια είναι ότι και άλλες χρονιές είχε τραυματισμους, αλλά δεν έκανε πίσω.
Φέτος λέγαμε ότι θα είναι πολύ δυνατός αγώνας λόγω των συμμετοχών, αλλά δυστυχώς υπάρχουν απώλειες,για να δούμε μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο.

Περαστικά FLEX

----------


## Polyneikos

*Φρέσκια είδηση - Ο Big Ramy παίρνει πρόκριση μέσω πρόσκλησης για το Mr Olympia!
*

Οι ιθύνοντες, προφανώς μετά την απώλεια των Shawn Rhoden και Flex Lewis, ανέλαβαν δράση για να θερμάνουν το ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου, δίνοντας δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στον Αιγύπτιο!!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πάνε να μαζέψουν τα αμαζευτα  για να σώσουν την παρτίδα γιαυτό του δώσανε πρόσκληση, από την άλλη όμως αν είναι αλήθεια ότι είχε covid και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν έπαιξε στο Europa pro στην Ισπανία πριν από δύο εβδομάδες,λογικά ο οργανισμός του θα είναι ταλαιπωρημενος θα είναι σε θέση να πιάσει αγωνιστική φόρμα για επίπεδο Mr. O. γιατί αν δεν είναι έτοιμος το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην παίξει,απλά για να υπάρχει μπούγιο πάνω στη σκηνή.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εγω πιστεύω τρίχες κόβιντ είχε ο Φαραώ , ίσως θετικός να βρέθηκε αλλα δεν πρέπει να νόσησε ώστε να εξασθενήσει το σώμα απο πυρετό δύσπνοια κτλ και μην ξεχνάμε και οσοι ασχοληθήκαμε και απο όσα έχουμε ακούσει έχει τύχει σε αθλητες να περάσουν κάποια ίωση προαγωνιστικα να ταλαιπωρηθούν και τελικα να βγάλουν καλό αποτέλεσμα αγωνιστικά , η και να μην βγάλουν σε κάποιες περιπτωσεις 
και αυτα συμβαίνουν όταν το σώμα βρίσκεται σε στρές λόγω υπερπροσπάθειας σε χαμηλότερο ποσοστό λίπους να ειναι ευάλωτο σε ιώσεις και ασθένειες 
Και τον όρο είχε κορονοιό αλλα δεν είχε συμπτώματα , εγω τον λέω σαν να λέμε έχω γρίπη αλλα δεν έχω πυρετο ούτε δύσπνοια ούτε το παραμικρό , ε τοτε τι γρίπη έχω 

Ο Ρόντεν κριμα για όλα όσα έχει περάσει και δεν θα κατέβει τελικά , αλλα αν το μωρό που έχει δίπλα του στο βιντεο τον παρηγορήσει θα ξεχάσει εύκολα τον πόνο της μη συμμετοχής  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εκτός Mr Olympia και ο Cedric McMillan αφού παρουσιάστηκε με περιλαίμιο και δεμένο χέρι, για άγνωστους λόγους. Άλλη μια απώλεια μαζί με τον Flex Lewis Και τον Shawn Rhoden!

----------


## Polyneikos

Δια στόματος του προέδρου της εταιρίας που διαχειρίζεται τα δικαιώματα του Mr Olympia, Dan Solomon, το Mr Olympia μετακομίζει από το Las Vegas στο Orlando στην Florida, λόγω των ισχυρών απαγορεύσεων της πανδημίας.
Διευκρίνισε ότι οι ημερομηνίες δεν αλλάζουν!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Kαλή κίνηση ευέλικτη για να διοργανωθεί κανονικα ο αγώνας και να μην πάει χαμένη η προετοιμασία των αθλητών, αλλα και να μην ξενερώσει ο κόσμος!

----------


## Polyneikos

Για τους λάτρεις της Classic Physique:

Chris Bumstead ( Olympia Classic 2019) vs Breon Ansley (2x Olympia Classic 2017-2018). Θα γίνει το 2-2 ή το 1-3 ;;;

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Φανταστική κατηγορία εμένα μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ, λόγω συμπαθειας στον Καναδό θα πω  Chris Bumstead  2-2.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραια κατηγορία και ωραίοι αθλητες 
Πιστεύω όλα θα κριθούν απο το πως θα εμφανιστει ο καθένας στην σκηνη και οι δυο αθλητες εντυπωσιακοι ο *Chris Bumstead* πιο ψηλός και εντυπωσιακός με καλύτερο βάκουμ αλλα πιο λεπτούς κοιλιακούς , που σημαίνει οτι με λιγο υποδόρια νερα πιο εύκολα δείχνουν φλάτ , ο *Breon Ansley* καλύτερα χέρια και σαν κοντύτερος δείχνει πιο μπαλαρισμένος , αλλα είναι δύσκολος αγώνας μεταξύ πολύ καλών χαρισματικών αθλητών 
Εγω υποκειμενικα θα έλεγα ο Chris θα προτιμούσα να κερδίσει όπως τους βλέπω , αλλα είπαμε όλα εξαρτώνται πως θα εμφανιστούν και άν όλα τους πάνε καλα ώστε να βγάλουν την καλύτερη φόρμα ο καθένας 
Το εντυπωσιακο είναι οτι ενω υπάρχουν τόσο καλοί αθλητες που επισκιάζονται και  όποιος ακούσει κατάταξη δεν μπορει να καταλάβει πόσο κοντα είναι και υψηλό επίπεδο

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία κόντρα αυτη στη Physique. Επειδή υπάρχει αυτός ο περιορισμός στο μέγεθος, ο νικητής κρίνεται στη λεπτομέρεια και η τελική προετοιμασία μετάει πάρα πολύ. 
Μακάρι και το Open να έχει έτσι ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατέφθασε στην Αμερική ο Big Ramy, 3 εβδομάδες πριν το Μr Olympia οριστικοποιώντας την συμμετοχή του. Θα προπονείται με τον βετεράνο Dennis James!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μr Olympia 2020 - Short Briefing by Βοdybuilding.gr*


2 εβδομάδες έμειναν λοιπόν, για το Mr Olympia , το 56ο  στην ιστορία του θεσμού.
Για να δούμε λοιπόν τι επιφυλάσσει το φετινό και ιδιαίτερο -για πολλούς λόγους- Mr Olympia!

Νέος διοργανωτής , ο *Jake Wood,* διοργανωτής εως τώρα των *Wings of Strength* ,με κινήσεις που αλλάζουν αρκετά αυτά που ξέραμε μέχρι πέρυσι.

To 2003 καθώς τα αδέρφια *Weider , Joe & Ben,* άρχισαν να μεγαλώνουν και συνειδητοποίησαν επίσης ότι χρειάζονται κάποιον άλλο για να προωθήσουν το όνειρο και το θρυλικό τους διαγωνισμό που είχε ξεκινήσει από το 1965, συνεργάστηκαν με την εταιρία* American Media Incorporated (AMI) του David Pecker. 
*Η αρχή είχε γίνει με τα περιοδικά* FLEX και Muscle & Fitness* που εξαγοράστηκαν απο τον όμιλο Weider.*
Το 2017 , η σκυτάλη του Οlympia πέρασε οριστικά στην εταιρία ΑΜΙ, και στον ιδιοκτήτη David Pecker. 
Το 2017 παράλληλα πραγματοποιήθηκε και το σχίσμα μεταξύ της IFBB (Rafael Santonja) και NPC (Jim Manion) μετά το Mr Olympia.
*Τελικά ένας από τους βασικούς χορηγούς του Mr Olympia 2019, o διοργανωτής των *Wings of Strength , Jake Wood,* έκανε τον Φεβρουάριο του 2020 την αγορά των δικαιωμάτων του Mr Olympia από την ΑMI !

*Ας αναφέρουμε κάποια αξιοσημείωτα:* 

α)Καταρχήν αλλαγή έδρας αρχικά  στην ίδια πόλη  ,Las Vegas,απο το Orleans arena στο Planet Ηοllywood. Eντός του Νοεμβρίου ανακοινώθηκε και  αλλαγή  πολιτείας. 
Το Mr Olympia μετακομίζει από το Las Vegas στο Orlando στην Florida, λόγω των ισχυρών απαγορεύσεων της πανδημίας

β) Eπάνοδο της βαριάς κατηγορίας Γυναικών (Βodybuilding). Ο Jake Wood δηλώνει fan του σκληροπυρηνικού bodybuilding στις Γυναικείες κατηγορίες!

γ) Επιστροφή του *Phil Heath* μετά την ήττα του το 2018 από τον Rhoden αφού έκανε το 2019 επέμβαση για το θέμα της ομφαλοκοίλης που του στέρησε το 2018 το 8o Mr Olympia (προσπαθώντας να ισοφαρίσει Haney & Coleman.

δ) O νικητής του 2018, *Shawn Rhoden*, δεν θα αγωνιστεί, καθώς είναι υπόδικος σε υπόθεση βιασμού, δήλωσε πως θέλει να ολοκληρωθεί αυτή η υπόθεση, ώστε να είναι απερίσπαστος στην προετοιμασία.

ε) Ο νικητής του 2019, *Brandon Curry*, δηλώνει ήρεμος και έτοιμος για το 2/2, έτοιμος να δώσει την βασική μάχη με τον Phil Heath, ο οποίος δεν "έχει βγάλει μπλούζα" ώστε να φανεί το επίμαχο σημείο που βαθμολογήθηκε αρνητικά. 
O Jay Cutler, δηλώνει ότι "βλέπει" Heath για νικητή

στ) Ο *Βig Ramy,* με ειδική πρόσκληση τελικά, καθώς δεν είχε αγωνιστεί το 2019 λόγω προβλήματος στους ώμους αλλά ούτε και σε αγώνα το 2020, που να του δώσει την πρόκριση. 
Ο Jake Wood, τον θέλει όμως, το πήρε πάνω του.

ζ) *To Τop-6*, μαζί με τους προαναφερθέντες, δείχνουν έτοιμοι να συμπληρώσουν οι *Hadi Choopan, Roelly Winklaar και ο William Bonac.*

η) Ειδική μνεία στον  αειθαλή *51 ετών Dexter Jackson,* *Mr Olympia 2008,* που έχει δηλώσει ότι θα είναι το τελευταίο του Mr Olympia. Οι 29 επαγγελματικές του νίκες είναι παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ. Οι 9 νίκες σε Arnold Classic είναι επίσης ρεκόρ, το ίδιο και οι 20 εμφανίσεις του σε αγώνες Mr Olympia.
Στα 51 του χρόνια, ο Dexter Jackson παραμένει ένας από τους κορυφαίους bodybuilders στον πλανήτη, αλλά όλα τα καλά πράγματα κάποτε τελειώνουν!

θ) Η είσοδος του *7φορές Mr Olympia στην 212lb Flex Lewis* στην Οpen κατηγορία θα πρέπει να περιμένει, καθώς απέσυρε την συμμετοχή του για τραυματισμούς που δεν του επέτρεπαν την προετοιμασία.

ι) Τελευταία στιγμή και ο *Cedric McMillan* που παρουσιάστηκε με περιλαίμιο και δεμένο χέρι, απέσυρε επίσημα την συμμετοχή του μετά απο Rhoden και Lewis.


2020 QUALIFIED: MR. OLYMPIA


William Bonac (Netherlands)
Rafael Brandao (Brazil)
Maxx Charles (USA)
Hadi Choopan (Iran)
Brandon Curry (USA)
Nathan DeAsha (UK)
Mamdouh Elssbiay (Egypt)
Regan Grimes (Canada)
Phil Heath (USA)
James Hollingshead (UK)
Dexter Jackson (USA)
Hunter Labrada (USA)
Seung Chul Lee (South Korea)
Cedric McMillan (USA)
Juan Morel (USA)
Lukas Osladil (Czech Republic)
Justin Luis Rodriguez (USA)
Antoine Vaillant (Canada)
Iain Valliere (Canada)
Akim Williams (USA)
Roelly Winklaar (Curacao)

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Περιμένουμε να έρθει η στιγμή που θα γίνει το Mr.O αλλά φέτος μάλλον θα απαγοητευτουμε αφού το live streaming θα είναι επί πληρωμή, νομίζω λόγο του covid δεν θα έχει θεατές εκτός από πολύ λίγες προσκλήσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

O γερόλυκος Dexter, στον Dave Palumbo!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Πόζα προς πόζα των βασικότερων διεκδικητών 
Ο Χηθ κερδίζει τις δυο πίσω 
Χάνει τις υπόλοιπες λόγω σχήματος (όπως το 18) 
Έχει πλάτη και πόδια καλύτερα που ακυρώνονται λόγω κοιλιάς 
Ο Κάρι λόγω σχήματος και βελτιωμένης μάζας κερδίζει τις τρεις μπροστινές και δυο πλάγιες πόζες 
Η μόνη που θα έχανε από εμπρός θα ήταν η μοστ μασκιουλαρ κι αυτό λόγω ότι κρύβεται η κοιλιά του Χηθ
Σκορ 5-3 υπέρ του Κάρι 
Από θέμα γραμμωσης ο Κάρι είναι βελτιωμένος από πέρσι 
Ίσως ο Χηθ είναι καλύτερος λόγω μυϊκού διαχωρισμού 
Αλλά εάν δεν κατέβει πέντε  κιλά  τουλάχιστον λιγότερο 
Δεν αναστρέφεται η κοιλιά
Στους κριτές μετρά το σύνολο και όταν δεν έχεις καλή αναλογία μέσης με ώμους το σχήμα χαλά
Το 18 ο Χηθ ήταν σε όλα καλύτερος του Ρόντεν,πλην της μέσης 
Και δεδομένης της υπάρχουσας κατάστασης από το 17 όπου κέρδισε οριακά τον Ράμι με μεγάλη επίσης μέση, οι κριτές τον τιμώρησαν περνώντας το μήνυμα του V

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανέβασε μια φωτό χθες ο Brandon Curry , που δείχνει εξωπραγματικός!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Ανέβασε μια φωτό χθες ο Brandon Curry , που δείχνει εξωπραγματικός!


Εδώ λοιπόν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν υστερεί του Χηθ σε ώμους και χέρια (στήθος ο Κάρι ήταν ισάξιος) 
Μάλιστα η φωτογραφία πάρθηκε χθες στο άδειασμα 
Ο Κάρι φαίνεται φρέσκος καθότι νεότερος και προέρχεται από μία εκπληκτική χρονιά με ζευγάρωμα των δύο σημαντικότερων τίτλων 
Μόνο τρεις νικητές ολύμπια στην ιστορία κατάφεραν να κερδίσουν και ASC την ίδια χρονιά (Κόλεμαν,Ντέξτερ επίσης)
Ο Κόλεμαν κι ο Χέηνι πάντως δίνουν Κάρι στα προγνωστικά

----------


## Polyneikos

*Εκτός Mr Olympia o Roelly Winklaar*


Μετά απο δηλώσεις του Dan Solomon,  στον Dave Palumbo -Rx Muscle, επιβεβαιώνεται ότι ο Roelly, δεν θα συμμετάσχει στο Οlympia!
Υπάρχει η πληροφορία ότι βρίσκεται στην Τουρκία στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με την visa.
Ο Roelly έγραψε ότι δεν "έχει τελειώσει" ακόμα αλλά οι μέρες πλησιάζουν...

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

'Οταν υπάρχουν τέτοια ψυχοφθόρα προβλήματα την τελευταία εβδομάδα, ανεβαίνει η κορτιζόλη και χαλάει το σώμα
Φεύγει η συγκέντρωση για το φαγητό και την προπόνηση, τη στιγμή που οι αντίπαλοι του είναι ήδη στο Ορλάντο

----------


## Polyneikos

Επιβεβαιώθηκε η φήμη ότι ο λόγος που "κόλλησε" στο αεροδρόμιο της Τουρκίας ο Roelly, στον δρόμο για την Αμερική , είναι ότι βγήκε θετικός σε τέστ Covid-19



*Roelly Winklaar’s Message*

_IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT_
_It is with an extremely sad and heavy heart that I want to officially announce to all my fans, my supporters, and everyone else in the industry, that I will unfortunately not be competing at the 2020 Mr. Olympia.
_
_I have tested positive for Covid-19 while in Turkey en route to the US. We have tried everything we possibly could but being Covid-19 positive there is really nothing else we can do. In the meantime some Covid-19 symptoms have presented and my focus is now on a full recovery. Even though the news already broke out it is only fair that I inform you all personally of this unexpected turn of events.
_
_My coach @ahmd_askr and I were so eager to show you an entirely different physique this year. Something you’ve never seen before. Nevertheless, rest assured that while I am in recovery we will be working on our game plan for 2021.
_
_Thank you to the entire @mrolympiallc and @ifbb_pro_league team who were ready to help us every step of the way. And to my sponsors and everyone else for their support
See you all in 2021 guys! Peace out. – Roelly Winklaar_

----------


## Polyneikos

*Exclusive Phil Heath Muscular Development 2020 Mr. Olympia Interview | 2020 Mr. Olympia*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Όπως μου αποκάλυψε σήμερα στην εκπομπή  ο Ρον,οι ερωτήσεις ήταν προκαθορισμένες και έτοιμες από την παραμονή
Ενώ όρος ήταν να μην μιλήσουν για το bubble gut 
Ο Χηθ βγάζει μια αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά νομίζω πως είναι κλασική κίνηση τακτικής του αλαζονικού και αυθάδη χαρακτήρα του
Πιστεύω ότι εάν δεν βγει όπως τα πρώτα του χρόνια, με τα βίας θα μπει στην τριάδα 
Έχω ικανό τον Ράμι να παρουσιάζεται στεγνότερος από ποτέ (290lbs) και να μπαίνει στο βάθρο
Ήδη το Μάρτιο στο Κολούμπους ήταν στην καλύτερη του κατάσταση και πιστεύω πως ο Νίκολς ξέρει το σώμα του πια

----------


## Polyneikos

Να και ο Ιρανός!

----------


## Polyneikos

Βrandon Curry, δίνει το έναυσμα για την μάχη με αυτή την πλαΪνη πόζα, δείχνει έτοιμος!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πέμπτη 17 Δεκεμβρίου 2020*
 
*MEET THE OLYMPIANS*

*7:00pm,* VIP & Insider Club Entry
*8:00pm,* Media Entry (*03:00 Χαράματα Παρασκευής Ώρα Ελλάδας)*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Παρασκευή 18 Δεκεμβρίου 2020*

*OLYMPIA PRE-JUDGING*


*9:00am (Παρασκευή 16:00 Ώρα Ελλάδας)*
 Fitness Olympia
212 Olympia
Figure Olympia
Women's Physique Olympia
Ms. Olympia


*OLYMPIA FRIDAY EVENING FINALS*


*7:00pm (**02:00 Χαράματα Σαββάτου Ώρα Ελλάδας)*
 212 Olympia Finals
Fitness Olympia Finals
Figure Olympia Finals
Women's Physique Olympia Finals
Ms. Olympia Finals
Mr. Olympia Pre-Judging


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Σάββατο 19 Δεκεμβρίου 2020*



*OLYMPIA PRE-JUDGING*


*9:00am (**Σάββατο16:00 Ώρα Ελλάδας)*
Classic Physique Olympia
Men's Physique Olympia
Bikini Olympia
Wheelchair Olympia Finals


*OLYMPIA SATURDAY EVENING FINALS* 


*7:00pm (**02:00 Χαράματα Κυριακής Ώρα Ελλάδας)*
Mr. Olympia Finals
Men's Physique Olympia Finals
Bikini Olympia Finals
Classic Physique Olympia Finals

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Βrandon Curry, δίνει το έναυσμα για την μάχη με αυτή την πλαΪνη πόζα, δείχνει έτοιμος!!


ANTE ΓΕΙΑ...
Εφάμιλλος του Χηθ σε θωρακικούς,τραπεζοειδείς, δελτοειδείς και χέρια, με κοιλιά ανάλογη  εκείνης του Χηθ το 2011
Στεγνός και σκληρός στο τέρμα με καλό πάχος μηρών στο πλάι
Έδωσα συνέντευξη πριν από δύο ώρες στο MD UK και στον AJ,όπου εξήγησα τους λόγους της τριάδας μου (Κάρι,Ράμι,Χηθ)

----------


## Polyneikos

Νάτος και ο Choopan!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εδω μ αυτη τη πόζα ο Κάρυ επιβεβαιώνει κάτι που είχα γραψει σε μια φωτο μερικές μερες πρίν ότι η εικόνα όπως και των περισσότερων καλών αθλητων θα αλλάξει δραματικα μέχρι την ημέρα του αγώνα πρός το καλύτερο , γιατι είναι αυτες οι λεπτομέρειες που κάνουν την διαφορα και το πόσο ο καθένας εκείνο το ταιμινκ πάνω στη σκηνη θα πιάσει το 100%

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι αθλητές που θα συμμετάσχουν τελικά στην Open

*Open*

Brandon Curry (USA)
Phil Heath (USA)
Dexter Jackson (USA)
William Bonac (Netherlands)
Mamdouh "Βig Ramy" Elssbiay (Egypt)
Hadi Choopan (Iran)
Maxx Charles (USA)
Hunter Labrada (USA)
Nathan DeAsha (UK)
James Hollingshead (UK)
Regan Grimes (Canada)
Antoine Vaillant (Canada)
Iain Valliere (Canada)
Akim Williams (USA)
Seung Chul Lee (South Korea)
Juan Morel (USA)
Lukas Osladil (Czech Republic)
Justin Luis Rodriguez (USA)

*212 Olympia
*


Kamal Elgargni (Libya)
Derek Lunsford (USA)
Shaun Clarida (USA)
John Jewett (USA)
Ahmad Ashkanani (Kuwait)
George Peterson (USA)
Hidetada Yamagishi (Japan)
David Henry (USA)
Vlad Alfred Chiriac (Romania)
Guy Cisternino, Jr (USA)
Angel Calderon Frias (Spain)
Junho Kim (South Korea)
Seonghwan Kim (South Korea)
Oleh Kryvyi (Ukraine)
Dectric Lewis (USA)
Jason Lowe (USA)
Errol Moore (USA)
Derik Oslan (USA)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Olympia Men’s Open athletes meeting.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το έπαθλο!

*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

φωτογραφία που μου έστειλε πριν από λίγο ο Μιλος από το χώρο της συνέντευξης τύπου 
Ο Αιγύπτιος δείχνει εξαιρετικά στεγνός, ο Χηθ ογκώδης (ύποπτο να έχει κοιλιά),ενώ το πρόσωπο του Κάρι γέμισε λίγο από το φόρτωμα

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Χθες ήμουν καλεσμένος στο show του AJ & MD,όπου ανέλυσα τα προγνωστικά μου (47.30-101.30)

----------


## Polyneikos

3 Πρωταθλητές με 9 Ολύμπια , σε μια φωτογραφία!
Ποιός θα πάρει το επόμενο;;;

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## sobral

> 3 Πρωταθλητές με 9 Ολύμπια , σε μια φωτογραφία!
> Ποιός θα πάρει το επόμενο;;;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 133332


Τολμώ να πω Curry ξανά! Θεωρώ ότι θα φέρει ένα βελτιωμένο πακέτο σε σχέση με πέρσι που το πήρε, λόγω και του δυνατότερου ανταγωνισμού εφέτος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οπως και ναχει θα είναι ένας πολύ ενδιαφέρον αγώνας το φετεινο Ολύμπια για πολλους και διάφορους λόγους και λόγω γκαντεμοχρονιάς ! Αν παρουσιαστούν χωρίς απρόοπτα και βγάλουν την καλή φόρμα τους και δεν πούμε ο ταδε έχασε επειδη είχε νερα η φλάταρε κτλ , νομίζω ένα προβάδισμα έχει ο νεότερος περυσινός Μρ Ολύμπια ο Κάρυ , εκτός αν έχουμε εκπλήξεις αλλα οι εκπλήξεις σπάνια συμβαίνουν σ αυτο τον αγώνα που μας έχει συνηθίσει οι τίτλοι να μην εναλλάσσονται τόσο εύκολα και αν βρεθεί κανένας διάττοντας αστέρας , έχουμε πεί οτι σε τετοιους αγώνες δύσκολα ένας νέοπας να πάρει ακριβώς αυτό που αξίζει

----------


## Polyneikos

*Let the show Begin!!

212 Olympia Pre-Judging

*

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Βλέπω τον κοντό με το Νο3, σε τρομερή κατάσταση.. :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κι ο κοντός με το 3 σε μερικές πόζες είναι ελλιπής δεν δείχνει ωραία σε σχέση με άλλους , αλλοι έχουν καλύτερο καλούπι αλλα δεν έχουν την φόρμα και γενικά μόνο στο λάιβ όλα θα φανούν , γιατι λίγο πολυ όποιος συμμετέχει σ αυτες τις κατηγορίες έχει τα προσόντα

----------


## sobral

Πιστεύω ότι παιχτεί μεταξύ Kamal Elgargni (no.17) και Shaun Clarida (no.3)  :05. Weights:  Για να δούμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

212 Olympia Final Callout!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*212 Olympia
*
Αλλαγή σκήπτρων, νικητής ο Shaun Clarida έναντι του περσινου νικητή Kamal Elgargni!!






















*Olympia 2020 Men’s 212 Results*

1. *Shaun Clarida*
2. Kamal Elgargni
3. George Peterson
4. Derek Lunsford
5. Ahmad Ashkanani






*Olympia Men’s 212 Past Winners*


*2019:* Kamal Elgargni*2018:* Flex Lewis*2017:* Flex Lewis*2016:* Flex Lewis*2015:* Flex Lewis*2014:* Flex Lewis*2013:* Flex Lewis*2012:* Flex Lewis*2011:* Kevin English*2010:* Kevin English*2009:* Kevin English*2008:* David Henry

----------


## Polyneikos

Mr Olympia Οpen - Callouts

*1st Callout


*
Hadi ChoopanBig RamyPhil HeathBrandon CurryWilliam BonacAkim Williams




*2nd Callout


*
Dexter JacksonHunter LabradaJustin Luis RodriguezAkim WilliamsIain Valliere




*3rd Callout

*
Maxx CharlesRegan GrimesSeung Chul LeeJuan MorelLukas OsladilAntoine Vaillant




*4th Callout


*
William BonacBig RamyPhil HeathBrandon Curry


*

5th Callout


*
Hadi ChoopanDexter JacksonHunter LabradaJustin RodriguezIain ValliereAkim Williams




*6th Callout (Top 6)


*
William BonacHadi ChoopanBig RamyPhil HeathAkim WilliamsBrandon Curry




*7th Callout (Top 4)

*
*Hadi Choopan**Big Ramy**Phil Heath**Brandon Curry*

**
​

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia OPEN*

----------


## Polyneikos

Mr Olympia Οpen - Callouts

*1st Callout
*

Hadi ChoopanBig RamyPhil HeathBrandon CurryWilliam BonacAkim Williams

----------


## Polyneikos

*2nd Callout

*

Dexter JacksonHunter LabradaJustin Luis RodriguezAkim WilliamsIain Valliere

----------


## Polyneikos

*7th Callout (Top 4)

*

*Hadi Choopan**Big Ramy**Phil Heath**Brandon Curry
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εκτος απο τις δυο πλαινες τρικεφαλου κ στηθους ,οΧιθ δεν με εντυπωσιαζει απεναντι στους στους αλλους.

----------


## strong(er)

Νομίζω ότι ο curry είναι έτοιμος να το  ξανασηκωσεί, αισθητικά φαίνεται ανώτερος από τον συναγωνισμό πάντως

----------


## charchar

Ο Heath κανονικά είναι 4ος, 3ος ο Choopan και η πρωτιά παίζεται μεταξύ Ramy και Curry.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτός που μου κάνει εντύπωση στον Heath, είναι ότι χάνει τις πόζες που έχουν να κάνουν με το εύρος.
Επίσης η κοιλιά του μάζεψε αρκετά σε σχέση με το 2018, αλλά οι κοιλιακοί οι κάτω δεν σχηματίζονται καθόλου.

----------


## sobral

Έχω προβλέψει τον Curry ως νικητή εδώ και μέρες αλλά πραγματικά θα ήθελα να το σηκώσει ο Big Ramy. Νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερος από ποτέ.

----------


## strong(er)

Ο Choopan επίσης σε εκπληκτική κατάσταση.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

O Big Ramy τεράστιος μεν αλλά κράταγε νερά και γιαυτό δεν γίνονταν να βγάλει σκληραδα, ήταν μαλακος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*6th Callout (Top 6)


*

William BonacHadi ChoopanBig RamyPhil HeathAkim WilliamsBrandon Curry

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

H τριάδα όπως την είχα προβλέψει (και πιθανόν σε σειρά) 
Δεν περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο από τον Χηθ που στο τελευταίο κομπάριζον δυσκολευόταν να πάρει ανάσες κρατώντας μέσα την κοιλιά του
Χειρότερος στο διαχωρισμό από άλλες χρονιές (γλουτοί),ενώ στις μάζες ίδιος
Αυτό όμως του στοίχησε στην σπλαχνομεγαλεία
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η κήλη ως αισθητικό θέμα
Αλλά τα διογκωμένα σπλάχνα με το λίπος
Τα εντόσθια πρέπει να μικρύνουν κι αυτό γίνεται μόνο με έναν τρόπο
Τη δραματική ελάττωση του σωματικού βάρους και την αναστροφή της γενικότερης όργανο μεγαλείας
Ανάλογο πρόβλημα είχε Έλληνας αθλητής και έκανε επέμβαση ομφαλό κοίλης
Όμως η τεράστια μέση του παρέμεινε
Και το ερώτημα είναι γιατί γίνεται η κοίλη ;
Διότι τα σωθικά από μέσα πιέζουν με την αύξηση της ενδοκοιλιακης πίεσης
Ήταν λογικό λοιπόν γιατί απέφευγε να βγάζει φωτογραφίες ημίγυμνος 

Τον Κάρι περίμενα επίσης πιο καλό σε θέματα μάζας
Ιδίως στους οπίσθιους μηριάιους, ενώ στους τετρακέφαλους και τους γλουτούς ήταν πιο γραμμωμένος από πέρσι 
Έχει μακράν το καλύτερο V εξαιτίας στενής μέσης και μεγάλου εύρους κλειδών 
Το οποίο φαίνεται στις διπλές δικεφάλων και ανοίγματα πλάτης έμπροσθεν και όπισθεν 

Όσο για τον Ράμι έπιασε τη φόρμα της ζωής του
Φαινόταν πριν εννιά μήνες στο Αρνολντ όπου ήταν πολύ καλός,αλλά έχασε από πιο γραμμωμένους αθλητές 
Έχει τον καλύτερο διαχωρισμό μηρών στο πλάι και λίγο νερό στη χαμηλή πλάτη
Πιστεύω πως εάν ο αγώας δε γινόταν στις ΗΠΑ ίσως το έπερνε
Αλλά οι διοργανωτές υποστηρίζουν τον δικό τους πρωταθλητή

Περιμένω από Χηθ και Ράμι να στεγνώνουν λίγο παραπάνω,ενώ ο Κάρι δεν έχει κάτι να αλλάξει

----------


## bizooki

Eκπλητικη περιγραφη και αναλυση απο τον Dr Τουλιατο ,οπως παντα

Κριμα παντως αν δεν το δωσουν στον Ραμι.Στο σημερινο δυσκολα βλεπω να αλλαζει κατι.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πιο σκληρός σαν Κάβουρας δείχνει ο Τσοπαν ο Ραμυ στη καλύτερη φόρμα του όντως αλλά γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν κερδίζει πάντα ο πιο ογκώδης ούτε.ο πιο γραμμωμενος αυτοί με τις μάζες κ την ποιότητα που βγάζουν θα έπρεπε από προηγούμενες χρονιές να πήγαιναν καλύτερα αλλά είναι κ θέμα γενετικών 
ο Ραμυ πχ ποτε δεν του έλειψε η μάζα το έχανε στη λεπτομέρεια που φέτος είναι βελτιωμένος κ μένει να δούμε την απόφαση των Κριτών
ο Μπονακ πάντα καλός κάθε χρόνο λες κ είναι φωτοτυπία όσο μπορώ να διακρίνω από φωτό 
Αλλα ο Χιθ ξεκάθαρα έχει φύγει από το παιχνίδι της διεκδίκησης 
Στο φετεινο ολυμπια οποίος το πάρει δεν μπορείς να πεις κάνει μπαμ κ με διαφορά γιατί κ ο Καρυ έχει κενά κ το σώζει η λεπτή μέση του κ οι αναλογίες που καλύπτουν κάπως τις αδυναμίες πχ στα πόδια κάτω πλάτη
Γι αυτό κ προκειμένου να καλύψει ασυμμετρία των ποδιών τα ποζάρει ανοιχτά να μην δείχνει σαν καρότο , απλά το σώζει με την λεπτή μέση σχετικά κ γι αυτό άλλωστε έχει ακόμη τον τίτλο του Μρ Ολυμπια

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Πράγματι όπως τα λές Ηλία και κανείς δεν είναι αδιαμφισβήτητος νικητής
Ο Ράμι υπερτερεί στις πλαινές πόζες,ο Χηθ στις πίσω κι ο Κάρι στις μπροστινές 
Θα έδινα ένα ελαφρύ προβάδισμα στον Αιγύπτιο
Ενώ είμαι βέβαιος πως ο Χηθ έχασε τη μάχη για το 8ο
Ίσως η πιο ζωγραφιστή και ομαλοποιημένη φιγούρα του Κάρι, σε σχέση με την κάπως δύσμορφη του Ράμι, δώσουν τον τίτλο πάλι στον περσινό νικητή 
Για το άθλημα ήταν καλό η επιστροφή του Χηθ, αλλά εκ του αποτελέσματος ήταν λάθος στην υστεροφημία του 
Μίλησα με Γκασπάρι και δίνει τη νίκη στον Ράμι
Βέβαια γνωρίζουμε πως το 2010 ο Χηθ προηγείτο του Κάτλερ, αλλά στα τελικά ο Τζεη το κέρδισε στο νήμα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Γιώργο έτσι είναι το άθλημα μας και γνωρίζουμε επίσης ο πιο φορμαρισμένος ογκώδης και στο 100% αθλητης μπορεί να χάσει απο κάποιον που δεν είναι στο 100% ουτε έχει τις μάζες , αλλα έχει αυτη την άτιμη με την καλή έννοια γενετική που πως να το κάνουμε τον κάνει να δείχνει καλύτερος 
Γιατι μην ξεχναμε ο τίτλος Μρ Ολύμπια αντιπροσωπεύει το ίδιο το άθλημα , όπως τα καλλιστεία την γυναικεία ομορφιά και τα πρότυπά της , άρα πολλοι παράγοντες παίζουν ρόλο όπως φυσικα και το λάιβ 
Διάβασα πχ κάτι που έγραψε ο Τζίμη Μεντής ότι στο λάιβ δείχνει ο Χιθ καλύτερος και γενικότερα αν διαβάσουμε σχόλια αθλητων με γνώσεις και πορεία πάνω στο άθλημα θα δούμε οι απόψεις διίστανται , πράγμα που σημαίνει όποιος και να βγεί θα υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα να αιτιολογήσουν την νίκη , όπως και επιχειρήματα να αμφισβητήσουν 
Δεν είναι όπως πχ στην κυριαρχία του Χάνευ που ξέραμε οτι πάντα το παίρνει απο τα αποδυτήρια η τις πρώτες χρονιές πλήν τελευταίας του Αρνολντ , η Κόλεμαν , η Χιθ
εγω πχ με κάθε επιφύλαξη απο τις φωτο τον Χιθ τον έβγαλα απο το παιχνίδι διεκδίκησης

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω πάντως θα ήθελα αυτή την χρονιά να το πάρει ο *Ramy.* 132 κιλά στην σκηνή , με ωραίο πακέτο, εντυπωσιακές μυικές ομάδες. Είναι ο ορισμός της Open Κατηγορίας και με πολύ καλό Follow στον κόσμο.
Δίπλα του οι γκουρού *Chad Nicholls,* o ανθρωπος που μεταμόρφωσε τον Coleman και ο πολύπειρος *Dennis James.*
O *Curry,* δεν έφερε κατι παραπάνω στην σκηνή,  με αδυναμίες στις πίσω πόζες στα πόδια. Έχει όμως ένα σύνολο, ευχάριστο στο μάτι. 
Ο *Heath* σίγουρα όχι στο 100%, με τα θέματα που ανέφερε ο Γιώργος. Κάνει τον αγώνα του, μάλλονμ δεν πιέστηκε στα προκριματικά για να μην πιέσει την κοιλιά του, αλλά το θέμα είναι εκεί και φαίνεται, όταν πάταγε κοιλιακούς δεν σχηματιζονται οι κατω.
Ο *Choopan,* εντυπωσιακός, πυκνός, με πόδια που στέκονταν επάξια ακόμα και στα τεράστια του Αιγύπτιου. Θα μπορούσε και για θέση 2η; ΝΑΙ!
Ο *Bonac* νομίζω στα γνωστά επίπεδα, τίμιιος αθλητής, κάνει αυτό που πρέπει να κανει, αλλά δεν τον βοηθά η γεννετική του από ένα σημείο και μετά για το κάτι παραπάνω.
Στην 6αδα ο *Akim Williams*, με εντυπωσιακές μυικές ομάδες, μπάλες.
Ο *Dexter,* νομίζω θα αποχαιρετήσει στην καλύτερη με μια 7η θέση.

---- 
Αναμένουμε τα τελικά, που μπορούν να υπάρχουν ανατροπές!!






> Mr Olympia Οpen - Callouts
> 
> *1st Callout
> *
> 
> Hadi ChoopanBig RamyPhil HeathBrandon CurryWilliam BonacAkim Williams
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο Χιθ πχ δείχνει ο πιο στενός επάνω , αλλα οταν κέρδιζε τα Ολύμπια αυτο το έλεγες και ατού λόγω του οτι έχοντας πιο λεπτη μέση , έδειχνε μπαλαρισμένος και οι αναλογίες έκρυβαν αυτο το ας το πούμε μειονέκτημα , γιατι το ματι δεν είναι μεζούρα ποιος είναι πιο φαρδυς αλλα ποιός δείχνει πιο αρμονικός , φαρδαίνοντας όμως η μέση δειχνει πιο μονομπλόκ 
στον αντίποδα ο Ράμυ έχει μέση μυώδη μεν αλλα πιο φαρδυα απ όλους , αν δεν είχε την μάζα να το αντισταθμίσει τότε δεν θα έδειχνε έτσι, η αν είχε την μεση του Κάρυ τότε δεν θα έμοιαζε καν γήινος

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Νομίζω το φόρουμ έχει την αποκλειστικότητα της γρήγορης και άμεσης αναμετάδοσης του Ολύμπια και κατ αρχήν των προκριματικών και μάλιστα σε καλή ανάλυση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Παντως τον Μπόνακ τον παραδέχομαι πάντα σε καλή κατάσταση και με βάση τις προδιαγραφες και δυνατότητες του άξιος και σκληρός αντίπαλος , όλοι κάτι τούς λείπει , ο Καρυ υστερει στα πόδια αλλα και ο τρόπος που τα ποζάρει ώστε να δείχνουν μεγάλα δεν δείχνει ωραία , όπως πχ τα ποζάριζε ο Ντόριαν που χωρίς να είναι σαν μποτίλιες έδειχναν ωραία και στιβαρά , ο Ράμυ παρα τη μαζα του όπως τα ανοίγει καμια φορα στυλ Κάρυ δείχνει ασύμμετρος δηλαδη πιο φαρδυς είναι απο κάτω απο ότι επάνω και η πλάτη του σαν ένας τοίχος μεγάλη χωρις καλαισθησία και ενω έχει μεγάλα χέρια δεν δείχνουν μεγάλα μεσα στις τεράστιες μάζες του 
Και στον Χίθ φαίνεται το πρόβλημα στους κοιλιακούς 
Η ουσία όμως είναι οτι παρα τις όποιες αδυναμίες έχει ο καθένας ο νικητής κρίνεται ανάλογα ποιός έχει περισσότερα υπέρ και λιγότερα κατα

----------


## Polyneikos

*Open FINALS TOP-4 Callout*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Συγχαρητήρια στον νέο πρωταθλητή από την Αίγυπτο
Ήταν να μην γραμμώσει τελικά το τανκς μυών 
Περνάμε πάλι σε μια εποχή mass monster;
Πάντως ο Ράμι είναι και πολύ δημοφιλής, αφού κέρδισε και το τρόπαιο του πρωταθλητή κοινού και πλέον είναι άξιος εκπρόσωπος με έντονη δημοτικότητα (μιλά και αγγλικά ) 
Μάλιστα στο Intagram έχει περισσότερους ακολούθους από τρεις άλλους μρ ολυμπια (ντεξτερ,καρι,ροντεν)
Εντύπωση μου έκανε η πικρία του Χηθ στην τρίτη θέση και πόσο άνετος έδειχνε ο Κάρι στη δεύτερη
Ευχαριστώ τους Κώστα και Παναγιώτη για τη ζωντανή σύνδεση!

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2020 BIG RAMY!*

1. Mamdouh “BIG RAMY” Elssbiay $400,000
2. Brandon Curry, $150,000
3. Phil Heath, $100,000
4. Hadi Choopan, $45,000
5. William Bonac, $40,000
6. Akim Williams
7. Iain Valliere
8. Hunter Labrada
9. Dexter Jackson
10. Justin Luis Rodriguez

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Αξία ο Big Ramy πήρε τον τίτλο του Mr. Olympia 2020,βγήκε πιο στεγνός από ότι στα προκριματικά, γεμάτος παντού ωραίος διαχωρισμός είχε το καλύτερο πακέτο πάνω στην σκηνή και δικαιώθηκε!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Συγχαρητήρια στον νέο πρωταθλητή από την Αίγυπτο
> Ήταν να μην γραμμώσει τελικά το τανκς μυών 
> Περνάμε πάλι σε μια εποχή mass monster;
> Πάντως ο Ράμι είναι και πολύ δημοφιλής, αφού κέρδισε και το τρόπαιο του πρωταθλητή κοινού και πλέον είναι άξιος εκπρόσωπος με έντονη δημοτικότητα (μιλά και αγγλικά ) 
> Μάλιστα στο Intagram έχει περισσότερους ακολούθους από τρεις άλλους μρ ολυμπια (ντεξτερ,καρι,ροντεν)
> Εντύπωση μου έκανε η πικρία του Χηθ στην τρίτη θέση και πόσο άνετος έδειχνε ο Κάρι στη δεύτερη
> Ευχαριστώ τους Κώστα και Παναγιώτη για τη ζωντανή σύνδεση!


Γιώργο και εμείς σε ευχαριστούμε με την σειρά μας καθώς απολαύσαμε μαζί με το υπόλοιπο BB.Gr Team (Πάνο , Δημήτρη) τον αγώνα, με τα εύστοχα και κρίσμά σου σχόλια.
---
Δυνατό 2ημερο αγώνα, που φαίνεται ότι είχε λείψει στο κοινό που ήθελε να δεί τα πολύ καλά Line-up του ΟLYMPIA.  Oτι και να λέμε, ήταν και παραμένει  ο κορυφαίος αγώνας.
Η πληθώρα αγώνων να αποσυντονίζει τον κόσμο και ρουτινιάζει με τους συνεχείς αγώνες; Πιθανόν, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα συζήτησης.
----
*Mamdouh  Elssbiay ή Big Ramy,* 1oς λοιπόν. Τον ήθελε το πολύ κοινο, τον ήθελα και εγώ προσωπικά νικητή. Απόδειξη η αποδοχή του από τον κόσμο, ο τίτλος του δημοφιλέστερου που του έδωσαν








Ο *Brandon Curry*, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι βρήκα κάτι αρνητικό πάνω του σε σχέση με πέρυσι, απλά και εκείνος δεν βελτιώθηκε αισθητά ώστε να ανακόψει την φόρα του ανερχόμενου Αιγύπτιου.
Θα είναι φαινόμενο DEXTER 2008, που πήρε ένα -και μόνο- και αυτό γιατί οι άλλοι του δώσαν του δικαίωμα; Θα δείξει...Αντιμετώπισε την ήττα επαγγελματικά και ψύχραιμα. Ωραίος τύπος.




O *Phil  Heath,* πιστεύω πρέπει να κλείσει την καριέρα του όμορφα. Έκανε σπουδαία πορεία με 7 Olympia, εκανε 2 επεμβάσεις στην κοιλιά το 2017 και 2018, επανήλθε μετά απο αποχή 2 ετών αλλά μάλλον δεν μπορεί και αυτός να βελτιωθεί άλλο και θα πρέπει να ρισκάρει για να ξαναπαίξει, δεν έρχεται πλέον ως φαβορί.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε μια φωτογραφία,  το επιστέγασμα των κόπων  μιας αγωνιστικής προετοιμασίας.Ανάμικτα συναισθήματα από τις 2 πλευρές:
Η χαρά και ο ενθουσιασμός από την πλευρά του νικητή, η πίκρα και η απογοήτευση του ηττημένου.
Δυστυχώς το βαρύτιμο τρόπαιο αλλά και το χρηματικό έπαθλο των 400.000 $ , είναι για έναν!

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Καλημέρα σε ολους σας! Για μένα πραγματικά ενα ανατρεπτικό Ολύμπια!  Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να βγεί ο Choopan, είχε το καλύτερο πακέτο με εξαίρεση κάποια σημεία σε ορισμένες πόζες,(χέρια και ώμοι κυρίως στο μπροστινό άνοιγμα πλάτης)!
 Θα συμφωνήσω με τους προαναφερθέντες για τους υπόλοιπους αθλητές! Επάξια όμως και ο Αιγύπτιος Rammy κέρδισε τον τίτλο, όλοι περιμέναμε πως αν έπιανε το κατάλληλο conditioning θα ηταν πολύ δύσκολο να νικηθεί. Θα με βρούν εντελώς σύμφωνο τα σχόλια του Ηλία( είναι τόσο τεράστιος που τα χέρια του φαίνονται μικρά, παρότι είναι και αυτά τεράστια).
Ο Heath ήταν φέτος καλύτερος απ οτι περίμενα, αλλα αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι έπρεπε να πάρει καλύτερη θέση, ήταν ok.
Τέλος αυτό που έχω να πώ είναι οτι χάρηκα που πήρε το Olympia κάποιος εκτός Αμερικάνικης υπηκοότητας, έχει να γίνει απ την εποχή του Dorian!


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N950F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Με βάση τον ανταγωνισμό κ την εικόνα των διαγωνιζομένων αξιος Νικητής ο Ραμυ 
Από την εποχή Ντοριαν κ μετά που ήταν Άγγλος κ πήρε 6 Μρ Ολυμπια είναι ο πρώτος μη Αμερικανος Με Ολυμπια , γιατί Κολεμαν Κατλερ Ντεξτερ Ροντεν κ Καρυ όλοι Αμερικανοί κ τώρα ο Μπιγκ Ραμυ 
Εκανε κίνηση ουσίας βελτιώθηκε εκεί που έπρεπε ουσιαστικά κ κέρδισε τον πολυπόθητο τίτλο 
Και ο Χιθ δεν μπορούσε να πάει πιο ψηλά όπως εμφανίστηκε , δεν μπορεί κανεις να πει ούτε αδικία ούτε ατυχία , η μόνη ατυχία ήταν η βελτίωση του Μπιγκ Ραμυ

----------


## Polyneikos

Η κάρτα με τις βαθμολογίες

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Βλέπουμε ότι ο Ράμι ήταν μπροστά από την παρασκευή, ενώ ο χηθ προηγείτο του κάρι την παρασκευή 
Πάντως είδα ελαφρώς πιο στεγνό τον χηθ στα τελικά και πιστεύω πως είχε την καλύτερη πίσω διπλή δικεφάλων 
Έχουμε να δούμε τέτοιες μάζες από την εποχή  του κόλεμαν, αλλά βέβαια όχι ίδια ποιότητα και πυκνότητα μυών

----------


## Polyneikos

Nικητής της *Classic Physique* o Kαναδός *Chris Bumstead* και ισοφάρισε τις 2 νίκες του  Breon Anslley (2017 & 2018) o οποίος περιορίστηκε στην 3η θέση!

Ο Terrence Ruffin πήρε την 2η θέση!!




Olympia 2020 Classic Physique Results

1. Chris Bumstead
2. Terrence Ruffin
3. Breon Ansley
4. Alex Cambronero
5. Ryan Jones

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Physique


*

----------


## bizooki

Αρα συμφωνα με την βαθμολογια ο choopan βγηκε δευτερος το Σαββατο (αυτο που βλεπαμε ολοι δηλ τη συγκεκριμενη μερα).
Τωρα ενας Θεος ξερει το πως ο Χιθ βγηκε δευτερος την Παρασκευη

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Απίστευτη κατηγορία η Classic Physique  και αρκετά δύσκολη γιατί οι αθλητές έχουν τον περιορισμό με το βάρος τους ανάλογα με το ύψος τους και από την άλλη πρέπει να προσέχουν ώστε να είναι μέσα στα κριτήρια της κατηγορίας και να μην ξεφύγουν από θέμα μάζας.
Ο Καναδός Chris Bumstead  κατάφερε να κάνει το 2 στα 2, εντυπωσιακός πάνω στη σκηνή ωραίες μάζες αρκετά συμπαγείς, ποδαρες κομμάτια, και απίστευτος στη κλασική πόζα vacuum. 
Η μεγάλη έκπληξη ήταν η τρίτη θέση που πήρε ο Breon Anslley -2 φορές Mr. O το 17 και το 18 - ο οποίος ήταν η μεγάλη απειλή για να πάρει τον τρίτο του τίτλο.





> Nικητής της *Classic Physique* o Kαναδός *Chris Bumstead* και ισοφάρισε τις 2 νίκες του Breon Anslley (2017 & 2018) o οποίος περιορίστηκε στην 3η θέση!
> 
> Ο Terrence Ruffin πήρε την 2η θέση!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympia 2020 Classic Physique Results
> 
> ...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Αυτη η κατηγορία Classic Physique πραγματικα θυμίζει το παλιο ΒΒ πρό 30κονταετίας , πιο εξελιγμένο βέβαια με περισσότερες γνώσεις και μεθόδους πάνω στο άθλημα και ενω είχα πεί οτι πίστευα ότι θα κέρδιζε ο συγγεκριμένος Chris Bumstead παρ όλα αυτα ποτε δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε προβλέψεις στο ββ και λογαριασμό χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο , όπου ξενοδόχος είναι οι υπόλοιποι ανταγωνιστες και πως θα εμφανιστούν 

Στο κλασικο Μρ Ολύμπια ειδικα φέτος ήταν πολύ αμφιλεγόμενη η κατάταξη και αυτο φαίνεται πολύ απλα και ξεκάθαρα ακόμη και σε διάστημα μιας μόνο μέρας οι ίδιοι αθλητες είχαν έστω και ελαφρως διαφορετική κατάταξη και αυτο που λέω συνέχεια ότι όλα δικαιολογούνται και αιτιολογούνται γιατι πήρε ένας αθλητης αυτη την θέση και οχι άλλη 
Αυτο είναι και το απρόβλεπτο στο άθλημα αυτο και έχουμε νομίζω ξεφύγει απο τις χρονιές που λίγο πολύ όλοι γνωρίζαμε τον πρωταθλητή , γιατι όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια και ανεβαίνει το επίπεδο τόσο πιο κοντα θα βρίσκονται οι αθλητες και όταν πλέον είναι ίδιοι σε μάζες φόρμα κτλ , εκεί έρχεται ο παράγοντας γενετική όπου θα βάζει τα πράματα στη θέση τους 
Ενα παράδειγμα ο Τσοπάν αν έβγαινε 1ος θα λέγαμε σκληρός σαν κάβουρας μάζες χωρίς αδυναμίες κέρδισε τον Ράμυ που ναι μεν πιο ογκώδης αλλα χάνει σε κάποιες βασικες πόζες , η βγήκε ο Κάρυ επειδη είναι πιο αρμονικός με λεπτότερη μέση κτλ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αρα συμφωνα με την βαθμολογια ο choopan βγηκε δευτερος το Σαββατο (αυτο που βλεπαμε ολοι δηλ τη συγκεκριμενη μερα).
> Τωρα ενας Θεος ξερει το πως ο Χιθ βγηκε δευτερος την Παρασκευη


Για να μην τον στεναχωρήσουν περισσότερο με μια 4η θέση  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

O ορισμός του επαγγελματία αθλητή: 
Ο Brandon Curry, συγχαίρει την επόμενη ημέρα της νικης του Big Ramy, τον 16ο εστεμμένο Mr Olympia. 
Πιστεύει ότι θα σταθεί επάξια και θα εκπροσωπήσει τον ρόλο του πρωταθλητή! 
Eπίσης δηλώνει ότι ανυπομονεί να ξαναβρεθούν στην σκηνή το 2021!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Νομίζω πως ο Κρις θα κέρδιζε άνετα το γενικό της NAC,WABBA,ΠΟΣΔ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Και εγω το πιστεύω για τον Κρίς , αλλα πάντα με επιφύλαξη γιατι δεν ξέρουμε πως θα φαινόταν σαν μάζες δίπλα σε αυτα τα πρωταθλήματα γιατι μην ξεχνάμε οτι εδω έχουν όριο με βάση ύψος βάρος , αλλα η αισθητική και τέλεια συμμετρία του είναι αδιαμφισβήτητη , οπότε με αυτα τα δεδομένα μπορεί άνετα να κερδίσει πολύ βαρύτερους αθλητες και ας μην έχει την μάζα 

Και στην βαρια κατηγορία οπεν του Μρ Ολύμπια να μην ξεχνάμε οτι πέρασαν πολυ βαρια σασιά , όπως Μαρκους Ρούλ , Πόλ Ντιλέτ, Φούξ , κτλ που όμως δεν κέρδισαν τίτλο και ας ήταν καλύτεροι σαν σχήμα απο τον Μπίγκ Ράμυ , αλλα αυτο το αποδίδουμε πως δεν έβγαζαν την ποιότητα που έβγαλε αυτός σ αυτο το Ολύμπια που κέρδισε 
Δεν είναι εγγύηση πάντα ο όγκος οτι θα κερδίσει κάποιος , αν ίσχυε τότε οι ελαφριοί αθλητες που δεν έχουν τις προδιαγραφες για μάζα , ούτε θα συμμετείχαν σε επαγγελματικούς αγωνες όπως Ολύμπια 
Ο Χίθ αν ήταν στην καλύτερη του φόρμα όταν κέρδισε το Ολύμπια , θα μιλούσαμε διαφορετικά για το κομπάριζον μεταξυ Μπίγκ Ράμυ , ακόμη και στην πορεια δεν ξέρουμε πως θα εξελιχθεί και αν εξελιχθεί ο Κάρυ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Dexter's Jackson Last Dance !*

Στους κύκλους του bodybuilding τον αποκαλούν το 8ο Θαύμα του κόσμου. 
Οι 29 επαγγελματικές του νίκες είναι παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ. 
Οι 9 νίκες σε Arnold Classic είναι επίσης ρεκόρ, το ίδιο και οι 21 εμφανίσεις του σε αγώνες Mr Olympia.
Kέρδισε την επαγγελματική κάρτα σε ηλικία 29 ετών το 1998.
88 επαγγελματικοί αγώνες από το 1999, 29 νίκες, 21 παρουσίες σε Μr Olympia (υπήρξε μια απουσία μόνο το 2005), 1 τρόπαιο Mr Olympia (#12  Mr Olympia του θεσμού) .
Μιλάμε για έναν αθλητή που στις 25 Νοεμβρίου έγινε 51 (γεννημένος 25 Νοεμβρίου 1969)
Οι συμμετοχές του Dexter Jackson

Amateur

1992 NPC Southern States, Lightweight, 3rd
1995 NPC USA Championships, Light-Heavyweight, 1st
1996 NPC Nationals, Light-Heavyweight, 6th
1998 North American Championships, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st and Overall

Professional

1. 1999 Arnold Classic, 7th
2. 1999 Grand Prix England, 4th
3. 1999 Night of Champions, 3rd
4. 1999 Mr. Olympia, 9th
5. 1999 World Pro Championships, 4th
6. 2000 Arnold Classic, 5th
7. 2000 Grand Prix Hungary, 2nd
8. 2000 Ironman Pro Invitational, 3rd
9. 2000 Night of Champions, 8th
10. 2000 Mr. Olympia, 9th
11. 2000 Toronto Pro Invitational, 2nd
12. 2001 Arnold Classic, 5th
13. 2001 Grand Prix Australia, 3rd
14. 2001 Grand Prix England, 4th
15. 2001 Grand Prix Hungary, 3rd
16. 2001 Night of Champions, 2nd
17. 2001 Mr. Olympia, 8th
18. 2001 Toronto Pro Invitational, 2nd
19. 2002 Arnold Classic, 3rd
20. 2002 Grand Prix Australia, 2nd
21. 2002 Grand Prix Austria, 2nd
22. 2002 Grand Prix England, 1st
23. 2002 Grand Prix Holland, 3rd
24. 2002 Mr. Olympia, 4th
25. 2002 San Francisco Pro Invitational, 3rd
26. 2002 Show of Strength Pro Championship, 6th
27. 2003 Arnold Classic, 4th
28. 2003 Maximum Pro Invitational, 3rd
29. 2003 Mr. Olympia, 3rd
30. 2003 San Francisco Pro Invitational, 3rd
31. 2003 Show of Strength Pro Championship, 1st
32. 2004 Arnold Classic, 3rd
33. 2004 Grand Prix Australia, 1st
34. 2004 Ironman Pro Invitational, 1st
35. 2004 Mr. Olympia, 4th
36. 2004 San Francisco Pro Invitational, 1st
37. 2005 Arnold Classic, 1st
38. 2005 San Francisco Pro Invitational, 2nd
39. 2006 Arnold Classic, 1st
40. 2006 Mr. Olympia, 4th
41. 2007 Arnold Classic, 2nd
42. 2007 IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix, 1st
43. 2007 Mr. Olympia, 3rd
44. 2008 Arnold Classic, 1st
45. 2008 IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix VIII, 1st
46. 2008 IFBB New Zealand Grand Prix, 1st
47. 2008 IFBB Russian Grand Prix, 1st
48. 2008 Mr. Olympia, 1st
49. 2009 Mr. Olympia, 3rd
50. 2010 Arnold Classic, 4th
51. 2010 IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix, 2nd
52. 2010 Mr. Olympia, 4th
53. 2011 Flex Pro, 2nd
54. 2011 Mr. Olympia, 6th
55. 2011 FIBO Pro, 1st
56. 2011 Pro Masters World Champion, 1st
57. 2012 Arnold Classic, 5th
58. 2012 Mr. Olympia, 4th
59. 2012 IFBB Masters Olympia, 1st
60. 2013 Arnold Classic, 1st
61. 2013 IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix, 1st
62. 2013 Mr. Olympia, 5th
63. 2013 EVLS Prague Pro, 2nd
64. 2013 Tijuana Pro, 1st
65. 2014 Mr. Olympia, 5th
66. 2014 Arnold Classic Europe, 3rd
67. 2014 Dubai Pro, 1st
68. 2014 Prague Pro, 2nd
69. 2015 Arnold Classic, 1st
70. 2015 Arnold Classic Australia, 1st
71. 2015 Arnold Classic Europe, 1st
72. 2015 Mr. Olympia, 2nd
73. 2015 Prague Pro, 1st
74. 2016 New York Pro, 1st
75. 2016 Arnold Classic South Africa, 1st
76. 2016 Mr. Olympia, 3rd
77. 2016 Arnold Classic Europe, 1st
78. 2016 Prague Pro, 3rd
79. 2016 Mr. Olympia Europe, 1st
80. 2017 Mr. Olympia, 4th
81. 2017 Prague Pro, 3rd
82. 2018 Arnold Classic, 2nd
83. 2018 IFBB Arnold Classic Australia, 3rd
84. 2018 Mr. Olympia, 7th
85. 2019 Tampa Pro, 1st
86. 2019 Mr. Olympia, 4th
87. 2020 Arnold Classic, 2nd
88. 2020 Mr. Olympia, 9th

Τι άλλο να πείς κανείς για τον Dexter "Blade" Jackson ; 
Oι αριθμοί μιλάνε από μόνοι τους!

*Adios Mr. Blade!!*

----------


## Fataoulas

Οι τραπεζιοι του είναι από άλλο πλανήτη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τον εχω δει λάιβ στον πρώτο του επαγγελματικό αγωνα στο Ναιτ Οφ Τσαμπιονς το 99 στη Νεα Υορκη που αγωνιστηκαν μαζι με τον Γιάννη Ελευθεριάδη και είχε βγεί 3ος 
Απο τοτε μας είχε κάνει εντύπωση και λέγαμε θα πάει ψηλά , είχε αργη και σταθερη πορεία ώς αναφορα την ανάπτυξη και ποτε δεν έγινε όπως λέμε τέρας και ίσως  σ αυτο να οφείλετε  οτι έβγαλε υγεία και σταθερότητα χωρίς να σοκάρει τον οργανισμό του ακόμη και προπονητικά

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Το Αγαλματακι του Olympia το 2008 τον κατατασει κ τυπικα οπως του αξιζει  στην ιστορια του ΒΒing.
Και αλλοι υπαρχουν με την ιδια η μεγαλυτερη σωματικη αξια ,αλλα ειναι οι λεγομενοι "μη εστεμενοι" του Απολυτου Τιτλου.

----------

